

Quick tip: Enhance your workspace to prevent production miscues - birken
http://danbirken.com/quicktip/2014/05/08/enhance-your-workspace-to-prevent-production-miscues.html

======
mkal_tsr
One of mine is to prepend "[ Local ]" to the title so all of my tabs are
easily differentiable without opening each one to know if its dev or prod.

